# Drittanbietervertrag über LTE-Sim-Karte (rein für Daten) möglich?



## rumpie (15 März 2014)

Sehr geehrtes Forum,

eine Abofalle (my_doo) hat mich erwischt. Wie so oft bei diesen Gewerken - Abo nach Erkennung von ebenjenen abmelden und das Geld als Lehrgeld innerlich abbuchen.

Doch nun bin ich stutzig geworden: Das Abo wurde über die Mobilfunknummer abgeschlossen, die meinem reinen LTE-Vertrag als Datenverbindung zugrunde liegt. D.h. diese Nummer ist nicht telefonisch nutzbar.
Sie ist mir zuordenbar, da hier ein 24-Monatsvertrag mit dem Mobilfunkunternehmen vorliegt.

Aus meiner Sicht die identische Funktion wie z.B die Prepaidkarten in Surfsticks ect.

Über diese Internetverbindung verbinden sich einige Geräte mit dem Internet, darunter auch mehrere Smartphones.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1.) Ist es rechtlich möglich, dass bei einer reinen Daten-Simkarte ein Abovertrag abgeschlossen werden kann - sprich hierüber Drittanbieterdienste angenommen werden können?

2.) Wie kann eine eindeutige Zuordnung erfolgen, wenn z.B. ein Smartphone per WLAN mit dieser Sim-Karte im Internet ist und ein Abo abgeschlossen wird? Besonders dann, wenn das Smartphone ohne Simkarte genutzt wird und eben per WLAN ins Internet geht?

3.) Falls über mobile Geräte KEIN Aboantrag erfolgte, gibt es diese Abofallen auch beim Surfen per Browser - also nicht nur über Apps? Wenn ja, wie erfolgt da eine Abo-Zuordnung? 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Fragen hier geklärt werden können.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Ralf


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2014)

Auch LTE ist Mobildatenfunk. 
Warum sollen sich die Mobilfunkunternehmen dann nicht auch da, via Drittanbieter, Zugewinne erwirtschaften können wollen?

Aber genauere Infos bekommst du bei deinem LTE- Mobilfunkanbieter und frage nach einer Drittanbietersperre.
Denn das hat mit Telefonitis weniger zu tun als eher mit Datenübertragung. 
Und das ist auch eben bei LTE der Fall, nur schneller als GPRS


----------



## rumpie (15 März 2014)

Hallo BenTigger,

das habe ich gemacht - war auch möglich. 
Aber - wenn ein Abo per Handy erfolgt, welches per WLAN im Internet ist, so ist es meiner Meinung nach erst einmal egal ob dieses extern per Simkarte (also LTE) erfolgt oder ohne (also per Kabelgebundenen Vertrag). Wenn also ein Handy Auslöser des Vertrages ist - was gilt?

Und sind denn bei Prepaid-Karten die Drittanbieter automatisch nicht möglich? Man bezahlt ja im voraus für Daten, nicht für andere Dinge.

Und - wie ist das bei Frage 2 + Frage 3?


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2014)

Zu 1. Rechtsberatung ist uns nicht erlaubt, frage einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.

zu 2. Deine LTE-Karte ist via SIM im Netz und das Gerät, welches als zweites den Vorgang via WLAN auslöst, ist zweitrangig.

zu 3. auch über einen PC-Browser bist du via deiner SIM Karte im Netz und die identifiziert sich dann. Abo möglich....

Nur wenn du z.B. über DSL -WLAN mit einem Handy im Internet unterwegs bist, kannst du kein Handyabo auslösen.
Immer die Netzverbindung ist ausschlaggebend und nicht die genutzten Geräte selbst.


----------



## rumpie (15 März 2014)

Hall BenTigger,

ok - soweit verstanden. War mir vorher nicht ganz in der Tragweite bewusst, aber man lernt nicht aus.

Wie ist mit meiner 2. Frage dann: Wie kann eine eindeutige Zuordnung erfolgen, wenn das Smartphone ohne Simkarte genutzt wird und eben per WLAN ins Internet geht über die bewusste LTE-Verbindung?


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2014)

Dein Schmarrfon ohne Simkarte ist wurschtepupsegal.
Eingebucht ist Deine LTE-Karte, somit bist Du über Handy drin - feddisch
Egal was alles hinter Deiner Simkarte dranhängt.


----------

